

Retro Pi Arcade - timl88
http://timleland.com/retro-arcade/

======
kolev
Have you seen Lakka [0] [1]?

[0] [http://www.lakka.tv/](http://www.lakka.tv/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9667852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9667852)

~~~
timl88
That looks neat @kolev. I'll have to check it out.

